# Hello



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares in North Carolina. My mother was from Paris, and I still have many relatives in France.


----------



## Woody (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you , all horse on this forum are paint ? North Carolina, it's in USA ?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Hi! welcome to HF, i am from the UK and i have an anglo-arab (they are popular in france, am i right?) and i took gcse french!


----------



## littlehorse01 (Jul 20, 2010)

if god created any thing better than horses he would kept it to himself!!


----------



## littlehorse01 (Jul 20, 2010)

hey i have the bestest friend evr...she has the best horse ever too!!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome from California USA i have a TB Sorrel!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome Clement to the forum. I hope you'll enjoy it here.

I am from New Jersey USA and own two draft crosses which you can see in my avatar. I also just came back from a business trip to Strasbourg.


----------



## littlehorse01 (Jul 20, 2010)

hello katcaston... how are you??? do you have many horses or just one!!! i would really like to hear about it


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

littlehorse01 said:


> hello katcaston... how are you??? do you have many horses or just one!!! i would really like to hear about it


Hey whats up? I just have my rescue Mare shes 3!


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

hi from east tennessee. i dont have horses anymore. but ive rode for 13 years. i have 5 years training experience. and 4 years showing experience. welcome to the forum. i hope it will help you


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum!  

I own a QH/TN Walker cross mare, I prefer western, but ride both western and english.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello!  No, Paints are not the only horses on here. :lol: I have a Thoroughbred. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

